# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Собираю игровой компьютер

## Nes

Здравствуйте, собираю игровую систему, подскажите лучшие комплектующие в районе 45 тысяч , прайс любой по вашему усмотрению, доступный в Москве.

----------


## Kulёma

Друг мой, если лень искать инфу в инете самому, то сделай проще, зайди в ближайший магазин и скажи "Хачу комп за 45 штук, чтобы гаматься!", и тебе быстро накидают комплектуху! А потом ходи и узнавай где дешевле. Удачи.

----------

